# A Winning Combination!



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't like raspberries.  Not as a fresh fruit, a jam a donut or turnover filling...

However, you mix that raspberry flavor with chocolate and you have my attention.  Chocolate and raspberry is the ultimate flavor combination.  

There are two especially great items available that provide my favorite chocolate raspberry fix.

http://www.magnumicecream.com/us/en/ice-cream/double-raspberry.html

and

http://www.ghirardelli.com/dark-raspberry-squares-case-pack.html

My daughters usually get me several bags of Ghirardelli squares for Christmas.  I'll try to suggest they all are Dark Chocolate Raspberry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 2, 2016)

Meanwhile, I can pop fresh raspberries into my mouth as if they were peanuts.  *Andy*, I have never tried that Dove bar, but I will look for it next time I'm in the ice cream aisle. It looks like something I would like to make room for in the freezer.

When I worked in a mall back in OH, one of my gift-wrapping coworkers also had a part-time job in the Godiva shop. As a rule I don't care for Godiva. However, when Donna closed the shop at the end of the day, she would always call up to gift-wrap to let us know if there were any leftover hand-made dipped fruits. Chocolate-dipped strawberries are good, but even better was their raspberry cup. Take a paper cup, the kind that a Reese's PB cup comes in, put a bit of melted dark chocolate on the bottom, add raspberries placed (not touching) in a single layer, then mostly cover with more melted dark chocolate. They're best fresh-made, but you can keep them overnight in the fridge if the berries were super-fresh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2016)

I tried the Dove bar, while very good it was much too sweet.  Wish they had made them with dark chocolate.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 2, 2016)

It's not that I hate chocolate - more a case of I wouldn't miss it if it vanished off the face of the earth tomorrow (probably wouldn't even notice!), however, I have found a chocolate that I do like. Aldi's milk chocolate "Hazelnut Choceur". Big bar for 49 pence. I has a higher  percentage of cocoa solids than most British milk chocolate - 32% as opposed to the legal minimum (in Britain) of 20% in other "cheap" chocolate.

I like their inexpensive range of dark ( semi-sweet?) chocolate for baking too.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...I have never tried that Dove bar, but I will look for it next time I'm in the ice cream aisle...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I tried the Dove bar,...



Interesting.  I posted a link to a Magnum Ice Cream site and a Ghirardelli candy site.  You guys better check your computers if they're taking you to a DOVE site.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2016)

Odd.  The links Andy posted took me to the correct sites, not to Dove's.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 2, 2016)

Same here. 
btw, I love raspberry and chocolate combo, AND Magnum bars.  Will have to get some tomorrow when I go shopping.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 2, 2016)

I love, love dark chocolate and I love raspberries, fresh or any way I can get them.

One of my favorites is the dark chocolate Ghirardelli bar filled with raspberry creme.  Oh, sooooo good.

Glenn has learned how much I like these and I always find one in the toe of my stocking at Christmastime and, if not an assortment box, at Valentine's Day, at least a couple bars.

I have my grandmother's raspberry pie recipe that I might try making using a chocolate graham cracker crust rather than a pastry one.  Hmmmm.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Andy -  I work for Unilever, makers of Magnum.  That is a very high quality Chocolate and other ingredients.  Glad you like it!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2016)

GA Home Cook said:


> Hi Andy -  I work for Unilever, makers of Magnum.  That is a very high quality Chocolate and other ingredients.  Glad you like it!



It's a nice treat that I allow myself from time to time.  See what you can do to bring the price down a bit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 2, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Interesting.  I posted a link to a Magnum Ice Cream site and a Ghirardelli candy site.  You guys better check your computers if they're taking you to a DOVE site.



I though the ice cream bar was called "Magnum" and it was made by Dove Chocolates. Remember "Dovebars"? I thought this was one variety. I didn't stay on that linked page long-didn't want to short the laptop.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I though the ice cream bar was called "Magnum" and it was made by Dove Chocolates. Remember "Dovebars"? I thought this was one variety. I didn't stay on that linked page long-didn't want to short the laptop.



Dove makes a line of ice cream treats too.  DOVE® Chocolate : Our Products Ice Cream


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Interesting.  I posted a link to a Magnum Ice Cream site and a Ghirardelli candy site.  You guys better check your computers if they're taking you to a DOVE site.



My excuse is no sleep, had my sleep meds and was on my way to bed.  It is Magnum...


----------

